# bullion designer yarn tutorial



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

lets hope i have this in the right section.
someone asked the other day "what do you do with your scrap yarn"? well apart from the post i previously had shown for just joining and knitting leaving all the knots in the work
here is something else you might want to try (if you want to practice bullion stitch be it with the rug hook or whatever you use)
hopefully you will be able to follow the pictures.
this is somthing that you can do on and off until you think you have enough length done for whatever project you do it for. iam planting the seed and see what you come up with for its use/s.
have a great day, best regards, john


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

oh my gosh know i have idea why this tool was in my grands stash i inherited her entire stash and tools i knew this tool only for hook rugs but never seen it used this way bless you for the directions this is a great reason not to be rid of something more i had no idea what it was for. or could be used for. thank you so much for your time and efforts i am sure many of us are amazed


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

You are so very creastive John.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

That's great. What a very inventive way of using up all your scraps of yarn that you can't bear to throw away.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the great info. I am wondering if I could do this for a few inches each way at the join then knit with yarn as is. Would this creat a thick and thin affect? Maybe I will try when I have a few minutes to spare.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very interesting and different.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi John,
This is ingenious and beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing this technique! I will try it in the very near future!
Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

How ingenious!!! I save this to try it later. Thank you for the inspiration. Marge


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

John, you are one great inspiration! I would of never thought.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

wonderful idea, especially the price of some designer yarns thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You are so talented. That is a great idea.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

another creative idea. Thanks John


----------



## great-grannie (Sep 14, 2011)

Tnanks again - Another way to use my leftover yarn!! I hope to try this soon.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

how did you attach the different colors to each other?


----------



## annalee (Dec 29, 2012)

I just learned the bullion stitch the other day. Thanks for your idea. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I love this!! Thank you so much for the lesson.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome!! Great idea!! And a quick knit!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

NICE TUTE!!!! great pictures and explanation..thank you! 

Christine


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been looking for ideas and yarns to make a wall hanging for our dining room. This technique will work very well. The plan is to try to create something resembling grass, beach sea and sun. (maybe) I will have to purchase a rug hooker now. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks John. I want to try this.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Brilliant: I will use it for my freeform projects! I have so many little pieces of yarn and could not decide how to use them, now I know! I'll tie my yarns with the russian knot and pass the tails in the chain, making it thicker for a while, and make the bullions at various places instead of avery 5 or 10 chains for example, and part of the improvising called for in freeform will already be in my yarn!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know how it got there but I have a rug hook in my junk drawer in the kitchen.... I'll have to get it out and play with it.. Thanks John very good instructions and lots of fun..


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

John, please show us what you are making with this.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Aren't you a clever one!!! Thank you for sharing your ideas!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Wonderful! Why can't I think of things like this?! Will bookmark this for the future for sure.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Wonderful! Why can't I think of things like this?! Will bookmark this for the future for sure.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

John - I love the stitches you make and your tutorials are soooo easy! A huge thank you. Please keep up the great work. I'm looking forward to your next "invention!"

I've filed this on my computer under both "crafts" and "crochet". Definitely going to do this!


----------



## rascalor (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi John,
In your directions for the bullion stitch, you have two of the same pictures (Step 3). Is there a step 2 picture?
Thanks for posting


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

You may want to look up Prudence Mapstone's website for ideas on a wall mural!


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Way too cool!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Love it! you are amazing. Scrap bag, here I come.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

jocelynedenault said:


> You may want to look up Prudence Mapstone's website for ideas on a wall mural!


Wow she does amazing stuff! What creativity! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you still get this hook or is it an antique .


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

This is so cool. I was looking at my old latch hook last week and was wondering why I've kept it all these years. Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

They are still available in craff shops, Spotlight and of course, on ebay


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> lets hope i have this in the right section.
> someone asked the other day "what do you do with your scrap yarn"? well apart from the post i previously had shown for just joining and knitting leaving all the knots in the work
> here is something else you might want to try (if you want to practice bullion stitch be it with the rug hook or whatever you use)
> hopefully you will be able to follow the pictures.
> ...


Wow John, and thank you.....I have a rug latch hook, so would like to try it. It is just finding the time that is my problem......so looking forward to retirement.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

John...like the way you used the yarn to make the sample. Is there any stretch in the sample? I was thinking of a headband. Still could make it long.. used as a tie on...or a nifty tie!!...belt...wow all kinds of ideas. Thanks for the idea. Thrift shops have the latch hook. Saw two last time I went in. This would be an interesting strap for a purse or bag.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone can find a latch wherever they have rug making supplies - I've found them in Hobby Lobby, Michael's Crafts, Jo-Ann Fabrics, anywhere rug yarn is sold would have them. Even a few specialty quilting and/or yarn shops. They are quite common and not antiques. However, if you want an antique, you can look on the popular websites like e-bay.


----------



## Dbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

John, have you tried the bullion stitch in size 10 crochet thread? I have a pattern for a baby bonnet with lots of bullions in it that is just beautiful but can't master the bullions in thread on a small needle. It is a really old vintage pattern, I think there was an article in Thread magazine a couple years back about this bonnet. It would go so pretty with a christening gown which I like to crochet.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Can you still get this hook or is it an antique .


Hi Jeanbess, yes you can still get the rug hooks. you should be able to find them in the needle section of your LYN store. failing that, you could of course look for it on the net.
regards, John


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> John...like the way you used the yarn to make the sample. Is there any stretch in the sample? I was thinking of a headband. Still could make it long.. used as a tie on...or a nifty tie!!...belt...wow all kinds of ideas. Thanks for the idea. Thrift shops have the latch hook. Saw two last time I went in. This would be an interesting strap for a purse or bag.


Hi there, yes there is stretch in my little sample piece.
i have no idea what i will do with the sample if and when it gets finished. the use of such a piece of work is i suppose only up to your imagination.
have a great day, regards, John


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Dbrewer said:


> John, have you tried the bullion stitch in size 10 crochet thread? I have a pattern for a baby bonnet with lots of bullions in it that is just beautiful but can't master the bullions in thread on a small needle. It is a really old vintage pattern, I think there was an article in Thread magazine a couple years back about this bonnet. It would go so pretty with a christening gown which I like to crochet.


Hi there, Well i haven't tried to do it in the crochet yarns
but if you can get a machine knitting latchet tool or indeed a very small hosiery latchet tool (they used those in the war years so ladies could mend their stockings)
you should be able to accomplish what you want to do.
if you manage to get the real small one then you can also use sewing threads or even embroidery floss.
this is not to say that you can't use those type of yarns with the other 2 latch hooks.
hope you have success and find the hooks to achieve the bonnet.
best regards, John


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

rascalor said:


> Hi John,
> In your directions for the bullion stitch, you have two of the same pictures (Step 3). Is there a step 2 picture?
> Thanks for posting


i have now posted step 2. sorry about the double up of 3
regards, john


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Absolutely amazing, thanks for that. I too came across several of those tools that were my mums. I'm definitely saving this one!!!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

John thanks for that. I can imagine it looking very good in a yarn necklace or as a fringe on some rugs or scarves.

What have you made with it? - maybe some pics?

It would be interesting to hear what you all have in mind for its use


----------



## Kalic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a great idea! If you do not have a latch hook but have a medium sized crochet hook, you can also use that as well. This looks like a single crochet with a fancy loop done at regular intervals. I have also knitted a two stich chain with dk weight scrap and then knitted with the result. Anyway, Thank you John, I love the look of the final "yarn"!


----------

